# Palm Spring area?



## JLarg (May 19, 2009)

Going to Indio in June for a week at Worldmark.  Two kids 13 and 9.  Looking for a rundown on the area attractions?  Also, how much of a road trip would it be to go into LA for Disney/Knottsberry Farms (which is best?) and maybe a Hollywood tour?   Never been in the area, so I don't know about driving conditions, etc.  Anyway, we are looking forward to the trip and just want to make sure we do all the "must do's" while we are there and get as much in as possible.  Thanks in advance for any help/advice.  

edit: Sorry, Palm Spring(s)...


----------



## ricoba (May 19, 2009)

Palm Springs is correct 

Indio is near the southern area of the Palm Springs resort communities.  It is more of a working class town, where a number of the workers for the resort live etc.  

The primary desert resort communities are, Palm Springs, Rancho Mirage, Indian Wells, Palm Desert and La Quinta.  All the communities are connected by the 10 Freeway and by State hwy 111.  

It will be approximately 2 hours to 3 hours, and (maybe even less if you are lucky--it's always dependent on traffic) to Disney/Knotts and a bit further to get into Hollywood/Universal/Beverly Hills/Santa Monica.  On a good trip with no traffic, we can get to Palm Springs from our home in the Carson/Compton/Long Beach area in about an 1.5 hours, but I usually plan on taking a bit longer.  But we do make a day trip over to the desert quite often, so a day trip is very doable. 

You will need to plan a day trip to miss traffic going into LA area from PS, so I would suggest leaving after 8 or 9 am and returning after 7-9 pm.


----------



## wwomant (May 19, 2009)

JLarg said:


> LA for Disney/Knottsberry Farms (which is best?)



I haven't been to Palm Springs area yet, but I can tell you that in So Cal Disney is the must do attraction.  Though I think Knott's is nice, there is no contest between it and Disney.


----------



## BevL (May 19, 2009)

PErsonally I'd plan to hotel one night in Anaheim/LA.  You won't be able to do what you want in a day,plus it will be a break from the heat.

In Palm Springs there's the tram, the Living Desert.  When our kids were there that age, they like hanging out by the pool.


----------



## JLarg (May 19, 2009)

I have definitely thought about staying a night in LA to get two days in the LA area.  Sounds like a plan.  Any more suggestions in PS area?  I have heard of tram, desert park, shopping in PS, casino, etc.  Any other can't miss attractions or restaurants in the area?  Also would like to play golf at  the Laquinta Mountain course.  Anybody know of any discounts?  It is expensive!  Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 19, 2009)

There is a large water park in PS.  I think it themed by Knott's berry farm.


----------



## wwomant (May 19, 2009)

I have to add that one day would be enough to see all there is at Knott's.  1 day at Disney in the busy summer time would just give you a fun sample of the resort.  Now that there are 2 parks there, and Down Town Disney, the shopping/dining area, it really takes a minimum of 3 days with kids in the summer to fully do Disneyland.  I don't know when you are going, but the earlier in June you are going the less crowded it will be and the more you will be able to see and ride.  Same with weekdays vs. weekends.  Purchasing Ridemax (ridemax.com) for a short Disneyland trip in summer is HIGHLY recommended and well worth the $15).  It can help you decide what you want to ride, and give you a good game plan to avoid lines, and can help you get in A LOT more of the park than you otherwise could. Most people who try it seem to say that it makes their trips a lot more relaxing.  Using Ridemax you could probably cover most of the parks in 2 days.


----------



## nazclk (May 19, 2009)

*Palm Springs*

Lots of restaurants in Palm Springs, we went to Lyons the last time and had a great dinner, it's old Palm Springs style.  Flemming's is also very good but a little pricey. If you want vintage Palm Springs (Rat Pack Days) try Melvyn's 

Sherman's Deli, and there is a Fish Hut/House  on Indian Canyon that is good for lunch as well.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 26, 2009)

You might want to take a short guided hike in the Joshua Tree National Park.  It is free and done by Park rangers. You can hit the highlights in half a day.  You can stand right on the San Andreas fault line in the Park.  The Park is right in the Palm Springs-Palm Desert area. Its really a neat place.


----------



## BevL (May 26, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> You might want to take a short guided hike in the Joshua Tree National Park.  It is free and done by Park rangers. You can hit the highlights in half a day.  You can stand right on the San Andreas fault line in the Park.  The Park is right in the Palm Springs-Palm Desert area. Its really a neat place.




If you do this, take something warm.  It can be cool up there.


----------



## ricoba (May 26, 2009)

BevL said:


> If you do this, take something warm.  It can be cool up there.



That shouldn't be a problem in June, when they are going.


----------



## gorevs9 (May 27, 2009)

JLarg said:


> Also would like to play golf at  the Laquinta Mountain course.  Anybody know of any discounts?  It is expensive!  Thanks.



Check out www.standbygolf.com, though you might not be able to make a tee time more than a day in advance.  My suggestion is to call them and find out their rate, then call the course and see if they can match it.  I did this when I played at The Classic Club in April.  Standbygolf also offers club rentals if needed.

As for a restaurant.  If you like Italian (who doesn't) try The Capri Restaurant in Desert Hot Springs (on Palm Drive).  Great family-run place.  No thrills, just good food. 



pgnewarkboy said:


> You might want to take a short guided hike in the Joshua Tree National Park.  It is free and done by Park rangers. You can hit the highlights in half a day.  You can stand right on the San Andreas fault line in the Park.  The Park is right in the Palm Springs-Palm Desert area. Its really a neat place.



The park is about a one hour drive from PS, with a nominal per car admission.
For the more adventurous you can take a jeep/hummer tour of the park and really get into the back country.  This however can set you back upwards of $100 per person.
Another option are the Indian Canyons in Palm Springs.




ricoba said:


> That shouldn't be a problem in June, when they are going.


I'm sure June will be different, but when we visited in April, we hit a day where it was upper 60s in Palm Springs and in the mid-40s at the park.  Oh, did I mention there were 25 mph winds across the region. BRRRRR


----------



## BevL (May 27, 2009)

ricoba said:


> That shouldn't be a problem in June, when they are going.




Oh, right.  We were there in November, I think it was.


----------



## JLarg (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, I have room booked in Anaheim for one night.  I also saw this 

http://www.coachamerica.com/graylin...our_id/1035/mode/tour_detail/location_id/1021 

Does anyone know if this is a good tour line or if this tour would be a good, quick, LA experience?  Any help is appreciated.  We are a little over a week away and excited about our trip.

Thanks,


----------



## ricoba (Jun 8, 2009)

JLarg said:


> OK, I have room booked in Anaheim for one night.  I also saw this
> 
> http://www.coachamerica.com/graylin...our_id/1035/mode/tour_detail/location_id/1021
> 
> ...



Yes, a tour such as the one you are looking at is a good way to see Universal and some of the sights of LA/Hollywood/Beverly Hills.

Starline Tours (a company I used to work with) is the biggest tour operator in LA and they also offer tours out of Anaheim up to LA.

Really, so much of a tour experience depends on the driver and guide, since most companies all see the same sights.  So sometimes it's just the luck of the draw if you get a great guide or just someone there doing their job.

If driving does not bother you, you can do it all cheaper by driving up to Hollywood and catching a tour from there at the Chinese Theater or by simply driving on your own.

But if you don't want to drive, then catching a tour out of Anaheim is a great way to go.  The nice part of the tour experience is the combining Universal with Hollywood/Beverly Hills tour.


----------



## Dori (Jun 9, 2009)

We stayed at Worldmark @ Indio and enjoyed it very much.  The pool was nice and the kids should enjoy the lazy river.  Do take the aerial tram in Palm Springs.  It's a bit pricey, but a good diversion.  Have fun!

Dori


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 9, 2009)

We are going to Palm Desert the end of January, what is there to do that time of the year for older adults?


----------



## JLarg (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on standbygolf, that is great.  The rates there are about 1/3 of what I have seen posted.  Awesome!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2009)

Palm Springs Aerial Tramway - http://www.pstramway.com/index.asp

In addition to the Tram ride - there are hiking trail up at the top of Mount Jacinto State Park and Wilderness. For more info, see the website.

Also check out the temperature differences from the Valley floor to top of the tramway ride.  Depending on when you're there if you decide to go, consider attire layering.

Have a fun trip.

Richard


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 12, 2009)

JLarg said:


> Thanks for the tip on standbygolf, that is great.  The rates there are about 1/3 of what I have seen posted.  Awesome!



After you get the rate from Standbygolf, call the course and see if they will match it.  I did this when I played The Classic Club and was offered a better selection of tee times.


----------

